# Baking cheesecake in a convection oven?



## lotuscakestudio (Jun 28, 2001)

I've heard that it can't be done, but no one really explained why. I'm looking to replace my home thermal oven with a convection one, but I fear I won't be able to bake cheesecakes anymore or they won't come out the same. Any baking advice? Anyone know of a home convection oven where I can turn the fan off?


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

I used to make them all the time in a convection with no problems other than slight browning. Otherwise, I had no issues with cracking. If you object to a golden exterior, I'm sure that an inverted sheetpan on top will help.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Incidentally, as far as home ovens go, you can buy an oven with a convection option. I have a JennAir that has that option.


----------



## dano1 (Oct 23, 2003)

yes you can. Folks say the same thing about creme brulee. I've been doing both for years in convections, just turn the fan off-if its an option-or lower the temp. Top with a sheetpan like momreg said to prevent browning.
Sorry not familiar with home ovens for a rec.
hth, danny


----------



## scott123 (Dec 23, 2003)

I test my cheesecakes with a probe thermometer. That way I'm guaranteed the creamy middle that I yearn for


----------



## lotuscakestudio (Jun 28, 2001)

I just noticed on the Sears site that the Amana I was looking at read: "Thermal & Convection" under the "baking specs". I called Sears to verify and the salesman told me it's a thermal oven with a switch for convection baking. WONDERFUL! *does happy dance*

Thank you all for your replies. At least I know that it CAN be done.


----------



## mbcakes (Apr 5, 2002)

Hey Lotus! 

Long time no.....write? Just wanted to let you know the convection oven on low fan speed is great with vegan as well as regular cheesecakes! Just in case you were wondering.


----------

